# door lock actuator borked



## CactusJack (Nov 23, 2004)

hello. new member. first post.

ok, I bought a 95 altima. good price but has problems.

thought it would be easy to fix. but it has been hell.

the actuator (sp?) that locks the passenger door is broken. so the door will not unlock. I pulled the passenger seat out and the door panel thinking it was just something unhooked. but it's not. the whole part is broken. I would love to replace it...but the damn door is locked! I can't seem to get the thing unlocked so I can atleast open the door and remove and replace the part. I also can't seem to figure out out how to remove the part without opening the door.

I wanna try and fix it (I found a used part for it) before some d00d charges me for it.

does anyone have any idea's as to how I can 1. unlock to open the door or 2. remove the part while it's locked.

what a pain. any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## CactusJack (Nov 23, 2004)

just in case anyone else has this problem (doubt it ). here is the solution: break the damn thing! there is a plastic cover on it. break that thing off and you can trigger the unlock by clicking this little oval piece inside the part. once the door is open the part is easy to replace.


----------



## xxg00chxx (Nov 27, 2004)

CactusJack said:


> just in case anyone else has this problem (doubt it ). here is the solution: break the damn thing! there is a plastic cover on it. break that thing off and you can trigger the unlock by clicking this little oval piece inside the part. once the door is open the part is easy to replace.


Believe it or not I do have the exact same problem. Only breaking it didn't solve it for me. I need to get the whole door panel off somehow. I guess I could break the whole damn door! (Hell, I could just push this damn waste of sheetmetal into the grand canyon too... if my insurance would cover it!?)

Anybody have any ideas for disassembling a door that won't open? Or does someone know of a way to get it open without completely destroying it? Any help is *sincerely* appreciated, as this car has already permanently removed some of my sanity...!

1993 Infiniti G20 (central power locks, factory security system...)


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Using your key on the passenger side lock doesn't work?


----------



## xxg00chxx (Nov 27, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Using your key on the passenger side lock doesn't work?


no, in fact if you turn the key twice (to operate the central unlocking feature) the car will re-lock itself. i think i have a bad actuator in the driver's door, along with a worn lock tumbler. i'm sure i could fix it if i could get the door apart...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Have you tried using a slim jim to break in to your own car? I believe the turning of it twice is a normal operation to lock it. 

Troy


----------



## rickey_mortis (Aug 28, 2004)

*Same Problem here*

I just bought another part from a JY and am about to go try and open the door so that I can put the "new" part on also. I ripped apart my door panel, dumb idea!!


----------

